# Nikkor Red lettering?



## gizmo.c (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone have any input as to why this nikkor lens has red lettering? Even google images doesn't show anything like it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2017)

The slight bit of white that shows at the tips of the various letters makes me think this was a one-off, done by somebody with some nail polish or red paint, and a toothpick, just to dress up a 50mm f/1.4. Of course, that's just a theory.


----------



## compur (Feb 22, 2017)

As Derrel said, surely a DIY paint job.

My guess is it's done with a Lacquer-Stik®

Reminds me of those Quantaray (Sigma) lenses but in red instead of blue.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 22, 2017)

Simple thing to do.  I do guilding a lot in emblems .. very simple process to do with a camera lens with distinct lettering.


----------



## Destin (Feb 22, 2017)

Agreed. Could easily have just been done with red nail polish.

I've never heard of doing it to a lens, but it's hugely popular among Glock owners in the firearms world.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 22, 2017)

親愛なる宇田田和夫、

これは、レンズマーキングのために白い塗料がなくなったことを知らせるためです。 スミスがシャーウィンウィリアムズからもっと白い塗料で戻ってくるまで、生産を続けようと努力しました。



For those that do not read Japanese,

_"Dear Kazuo Ushida,

This is to inform you that we ran out of white paint for lens markings.  In an effort to keep production going we substituted red ring paint until Sumisu gets back from Sherwin Williams with more white paint. " _


----------



## Designer (Feb 22, 2017)

Destin said:


> .. it's hugely popular among Glock owners in the firearms world.


Other firearms as well.  I don't recall what paint they used, but as with everything paint, much of the success will depend on proper surface preparation and technique.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2017)

'Pert near all my firearms are color-filled at one spot or another.  Crazy easy to do.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 22, 2017)

The red paint definitely makes a difference. There's a similar consideration for Canon lenses. Here's a video that shows that direct correlation between red and quality.


----------



## compur (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, red means quality:
http://www.wallpapersxl.com/wallpapers/2560x1600/camera/512928/camera-coca-cola-red-hd-512928.jpg


----------

